# This weeks pick ups part 1, great deals



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Long story short, A Cigar Bar about 5 minutes from my house is closing this wee. Thursday was a going away party. 50% off boxes. We had a mini herf there Wed, one of the manger type people there let us get the deal Wed since we would not be there Thur.

So here is what I got. A box of Illusione 88 for $101 and a Box of Ashton VSG Illusion for $126. Keep in mind this is a Cigar Bar so reg prices are a little higher the a plan B&M. But damn these are still great prices!!!

Boxes









Illusione 88 5 x 52









I have already smoked a couple









VSG Illusion


















6 1/2 x 44


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh I forgot the best part. In about a month the place is opening back up. It will be split in two by a wall with a door between them. So will be a B&M/Lounge and a Bar. This way they will be ready for any future smoking ban laws.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bad for him but lucky for you. Nice deal. Back to my lousy yardgar and the lawn. lol


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome haul! Monster cigars and smoking deals! I've never seen such prices on premium cigars.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

WOW, I am drooling over here. That is my favorite size VSG. MMMMMM tasty


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Good for you Frank, that is one nice haul


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow sweet haul


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Again with all of these great cigars,,,,,,,you're killin me!!



zeavran1 said:


> Bad for him but lucky for you. Nice deal. Back to my lousy yardgar and the lawn. lol


ROFL,,,,it sucks to be us, dont it?


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Sweet pickups Frank!!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow great haul! Love those VSG's!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*WOW! Nice nabs Frank!!!!* Those have been my favs the last month and a half....

*You Da Man!!!!*:thumb:

.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

My My!
(Wiping drool off my computer screen)


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Staring into my humi....I just feel so...incomplete! Needs somma those!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I really got lucky with the prices on these, been wanting to buy a box of both of these for a long time but haven't wanted to spend the money. It just feel into place for me this time around. You know what they say, "better to be lucky sometimes then good".


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Nice snags there Frank!:nod:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Great score Frank! Love those VSG's.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice pick-ups!


----------

